# Stitch in the ditch



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, this is probably a really dumb question:shrug:, but I am working on my star blocks, and I want to try machine quilting. When you talk about stitch in the ditch, does that mean that you sew exactly on the seam line, or do you sew on each side of the seam line? I am sure that this is a clear as mud, but sometimes I have a hard time getting things .... I am sure it's my age:icecream:, don't know what else it could be.:shrug: Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

In the seam line. Hey, not a dumb question....and even if it was, you could chalk it up to being Monday 


Have fun!
Shawna

Here's a picture for you (a picture is worth a thousand words, right?!  )

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...w.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/&no=11&tt=274


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I thank you for the question and also the pic... 
Patches, I don't think it is age.... we all just have so much on our plate at one time...


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

That is exactly the way I do stitch in the ditch. 

But if you take a look at Fons and Porter's book, their illustrations show stitching a slight distance away from the seam line as stitch in the ditch. And I've seen some quilters quilt that way and call it stitch in the ditch. Not me.

If I am doing stitch in the ditch on my quilt, I want the stitching precisely in the seam line like Shawna's picture.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone, that's what I thought, but wasn't sure. Knew you all could help me out...Marilyn


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The photo was so small that I couldn't see what was going on. To me, stitch in the ditch means to stitch in that dip formed by the seam being pressed to the side. I don't stitch over the seam, but right beside it on the lower patch. This presses the fabric and batting altogether and makes the patch stand up nicely. It's also easier than quilting a straight line 1/4 inch from the seam.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm going to guess that because a "ditch foot" has a lip that keeps you in the seam, that stitching in the ditch is actually supposed to be _in _the ditch. 
But like anything, individuals make their own modifications to suit their needs.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Maura said:


> The photo was so small that I couldn't see what was going on. To me, stitch in the ditch means to stitch in that dip formed by the seam being pressed to the side. I don't stitch over the seam, but right beside it on the lower patch. This presses the fabric and batting altogether and makes the patch stand up nicely. It's also easier than quilting a straight line 1/4 inch from the seam.


If you click on the tiny preview image, it is much bigger and easier to see.


----------

